# Cable cutters....



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I like the klein ratchet cutters. They say they are good for 400mcm but I've cut 600mcm with them.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


>


 These are the one's I use also. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> these are the one's i use also. :thumbsup:


 
x3. .

They DO NOT, however, cut ACSR.














Well, they will, but you won't cut anything else after that.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

480sparky said:


> x3. .
> 
> They DO NOT, however, cut ACSR.


I am not sure what that is, can you explain? 


I was hoping to save myself the cost of the ratcheting cutters, but I guess it is a tool that I will need to have.
Pretty much what they wont cut just grab the sawsall eh?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

ACSR is the steel wire in the bare messenger of aerial triplex.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> ACSR is the steel wire in the bare messenger of aerial triplex.


And will notch your cutter blades and turn them into garbage can fodder quicker than an apprentice can say, "But I didn't know that!" :thumbup:

ACSR=Aluminum Conductor Steel Reinforced.

Aluminum is too soft to be used as aerial cable alone, so the center strand is steel to increase the tensile strength. There are ratcheting cutters designed for ACSR, but you're working your way up the price scale.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> x3. .
> 
> They DO NOT, however, cut ACSR.Well, they will, but you won't cut anything else after that.


Yea, don't cut ACSR.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

480sparky said:


> And will notch your cutter blades and turn them into garbage can fodder quicker than an apprentice can say, "But I didn't know that!" :thumbup:
> 
> ACSR=Aluminum Conductor Steel Reinforced.
> 
> Aluminum is too soft to be used as aerial cable alone, so the center strand is steel to increase the tensile strength. There are ratcheting cutters designed for ACSR, but you're working your way up the price scale.


Ah ok. I knew of them as neutral supported overhead cable. Never worked with it though, not much overhead around here, not in the city anyways. 

Looking online, wow, ya I dont think I need cutters for ACSR, I'll hacksaw it if I ever need to work with it. 

So now what brand of the ratcheting cutters should I look at? 

http://www.toolbarn.com/product/klein/63750/
This Klein one is on sale for 320, but whats with the holes in the blades?

The greenlee ones are a bit cheaper, but no holes in the blade.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm not sure what the holes are for.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jeff000 said:


> ....... but whats with the holes in the blades?......


Weight reduction. Nothing more.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Weight reduction. Nothing more.


 I was thinking that also , but wasn't sure.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Jeff000 said:


> http://www.toolbarn.com/product/klein/63750/
> This Klein one is on sale for 320, but whats with the holes in the blades?


Those are the 1000MCM cutters. You really don't need them.

Here is the smaller version for $200
http://www.toolbarn.com/product/klein/63060/


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Here is the smaller version for $200
> http://www.toolbarn.com/product/klein/63060/


 I was able to get mine at the local supply house for about $160 shop around.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh yeah. $200 is definitely not the best price, but it is about the lowest you'll find not "on sale".
That was just for comparison. :thumbsup:


http://www0.shopping.com/xPO-Klein-Tools-63060-Ratcheting-Cable-Cutter-Free-Shipping


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Oh yeah. $200 is definitely not the best price, but it is about the lowest you'll find not "on sale".
> That was just for comparison. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> http://www0.shopping.com/xPO-Klein-Tools-63060-Ratcheting-Cable-Cutter-Free-Shipping


 10/4 I gotcha. I also bought mine about 6 to 7 years ago. :thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Here ya go a steal of a deal: http://cgi.ebay.com/KLEIN-RATCHETING-CABLE-CUTTERS-RATCHET-CUTTER-BRAND-NEW_W0QQitemZ250414289770QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item250414289770&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50
Maybe not a steal, but still a good price.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Sh*t, that IS a steal. :thumbsup:

I've seen used ones go for way more.
If I didn't have three already I'd buy them.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Sh*t, that IS a steal. :thumbsup:
> 
> I've seen used ones go for way more.
> If I didn't have three already I'd buy them.


 
Then you should buy the bare copper he's got for sale.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Here ya go a steal of a deal: http://cgi.ebay.com/KLEIN-RATCHETING-CABLE-CUTTERS-RATCHET-CUTTER-BRAND-NEW_W0QQitemZ250414289770QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item250414289770&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50
> Maybe not a steal, but still a good price.


 Someone ought to buy those cutters that is a very good deal.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Someone ought to buy those cutters that is a very good deal.:thumbsup:


Trying, can't remember my ebay password


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't know if it makes a difference to you or not but his price for shipping to Canada is $35US.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Jeff000 said:


> Trying, can't remember my ebay password


 I think you can change your pass word if you can't remember it. Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jeff000 said:


> Trying, can't remember my ebay password


Isn't there a "Forgot Password" link when you sign in? Not sure what the procedure is after that.... maybe they email you with your secret question, then if you answer correctly they email your password to you.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Isn't there a "Forgot Password" link when you sign in? Not sure what the procedure is after that.... maybe they email you with your secret question, then if you answer correctly they email your password to you.


 Yes, this sounds correct.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Yes, this sounds correct.


Did you try it?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Did you try it?


 No but, I forgot my password a few months ago and that sounds like what I had to do to restore it.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> I don't know if it makes a difference to you or not but his price for shipping to Canada is $35US.


I have a place in the states to send it  



480sparky said:


> Isn't there a "Forgot Password" link when you sign in? Not sure what the procedure is after that.... maybe they email you with your secret question, then if you answer correctly they email your password to you.


Ya there is, but I am still waiting on the email.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jeff000 said:


> I have a place in the states to send it


 
So do I.... it's called 'may place'! :laughing:




Jeff000 said:


> Ya there is, but I am still waiting on the email.


Knowing fleabay, it may take 24-48 hours. Then, if you need to answer a secret question, it may take _another _24-48 hours.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I always wanted to buy some ratchet cutters, but Using a 24TPI blade and a sawzall is and has been a cheaper route. 

~Matt


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

ive got a pair of greenlee 760 i believe, they go up to 1000mcm. very handy in a panel but if im in the open i just use the rabbit gun.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I always wanted to buy some ratchet cutters, but Using a 24TPI blade and a sawzall is and has been a cheaper route.


That must be fun at the top of an extension ladder. :laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

2 words: Hydraulic cable cutters.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

lawnguylandsparky said:


> 2 words: Hydraulic cable cutters.


2?  .


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

480sparky said:


> 2? .


I'm an electrician, not a mathamatician.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> 2 words: Hydraulic cable cutters.


Ummmmm........


Jeff000 said:


> But I want something that will cut (single) 00 and 0000 maybe even 250mcm but isnt so large that I cant easily carry it.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> That must be fun at the top of an extension ladder. :laughing:


hehe well One of those battery powered crimper / cutters looks VERY appealing. I havent found a good source for them though. A POCO guy had one and it looked awesome.

~Matt


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> hehe well One of those battery powered crimper / cutters looks VERY appealing. I havent found a good source for them though. A POCO guy had one and it looked awesome.
> 
> ~Matt


We have 2 battery powered cutters and 2 battery powered crimpers, all of them are greenlee


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> No but, I forgot my password a few months ago and that sounds like what I had to do to restore it.


Well, don't get in a hurry any more.... it's sold.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Well, don't get in a hurry any more.... it's sold.


 I don't need those I already have a pair.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> hehe well One of those battery powered crimper / cutters looks VERY appealing. I havent found a good source for them though. A POCO guy had one and it looked awesome.
> 
> ~Matt


Greenlee. After using it, all you want to do is run around and find other big stuff that needs cutting...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Greenlee. After using it, all you want to do is run around and find other big stuff that needs cutting...


LOL that good huh? Got any part numbers?

~Matt


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Greenlee. After using it, all you want to do is run around and find other big stuff that needs cutting...


 Somebody keep him away from the panels that are already made up.:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> LOL that good huh? Got any part numbers?
> 
> ~Matt


E12CCX12  with a 45334 and a 45333.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> E12CCX12  with a 45334 and a 45333.


Oh wow! I had no idea they cost that much!

~Matt


----------

